

Would You Trade Privacy for a Free Phone? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46152/would-you-trade-privacy-free-phone

======
zaidf
I can't wait for the day we go beyond simply "privacy vs. no privacy"
arguments. Privacy isn't a boolean thing. It's so much more nuanced than that.

~~~
bnegreve
I agree but when it comes to recording ambient sound for marketing purpose I
don't think there is a need for a debate.

------
tobylane
Apparently no. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blyk#Ending_UK_service> That's
marketing speak for no, no-one, not even chavs with parents on dole value
their privacy that low.

~~~
Pinckney
I feel like you're misrepresenting the results, though. Note in particular
that they "reached their twelve month target of 100,000 clients six months
ahead of schedule." If I had to guess, I would say that users were mostly
dismissing the ads out of hand, and Blyk was unable to charge acceptable rates
for ads, but I really don't know.

It's also not clear how targeted this advertising was--it may be that the
sacrifice was in UX only rather than privacy, in which case it's not exactly
relevant.

------
mtogo
Another related issue is web browsing. A lot of people (i'd say most web
users) don't understand that there are hundreds of ad networks and other
companies (Google, Facebook) tracking them across most of their web browsing
without their knowledge.

------
lukejduncan
Would I? Probably not. Is it conceivable that this could be the norm?
Definitely.

------
kpozin
The Onion has a great piece on this subject:
[http://www.theonion.com/video/new-google-phone-service-
whisp...](http://www.theonion.com/video/new-google-phone-service-whispers-
targeted-ads-dir,17470/)

------
wladimir
No. Thanks, but I can pay for my own stuff. I won't "sell my soul" for some
trinket.

